

 Elephants and ants, big companies and startups. - prakash
http://www.47hats.com/index.php/2008/09/14/elephants-and-ants-big-companies-and-startups/

======
jacobscott
This seems like solid, practical advice. Especially #2 -- trying to swim
upstream in someone else's river is embracing quite a bit of risk.

